# Dropped phone - Green Screen



## cnoevl21

So my gf dropped her phone and now everything shows up green, no colors at all, just green and black. Anyone ever deal with this problem or know how to fix it? Or is the phone just shot?


----------



## Skylinez

You could try and replace the screen but I think if Verizon still covers the phone, just send it back. Don't replace the screen unless you are sure though.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rlivin

My wife dropped hers and it turned pink. Verizon replaced it with no problems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

